# Service Power Steering On Startup



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MeltingPlastic said:


> The car has 80k on the clock and has had almost everything gone wrong with it that goes wrong with cruzes (new turbo, new water pump, new throttle body, new valve cover, new cam actuator seals).


You didn't mention the negative battery cable. For that matter, how old is the battery? Given that the power steering is electric, a weak battery could cause problems. I'd have the battery taken in for a thorough load test before even thinking about changing the rack.


----------



## Roxy chick (1 mo ago)

MeltingPlastic said:


> So my '12 Cruze 2LT has been getting a Service Power Steering on startup the past few days after the car has been sitting for an hour or two. It's done it every day for the past few days so I setup an appointment with my local dealer to take a look at it. The car has 80k on the clock and has had almost everything gone wrong with it that goes wrong with cruzes (new turbo, new water pump, new throttle body, new valve cover, new cam actuator seals). I'm getting really frustrated with this car and since the power steering is electric, there's nothing for me to check/diagnose on my own so I'm at the dealer's mercy.
> 
> Looking at rockauto, it seems the power steering pump comes as part of the rack and pinion assembly and I'm not looking forward to a $1k bill if that has to be replaced (not sure it's covered under the 100k warranty as chevy seems to not want to cover anything anymore).
> 
> Anyone dealt with this yet? Only posts i've seen were from 2012 so those posts were definitely under warranty.


I get the service steering colum lock on my dash every now and again and have been for probably 2 years! Tbh my 2011 1.4 ltr turbo drives fine it’s done roughly 330,000kms it’s got the traction control light now coming on intermittently and the engine light has been on for at least a few months! I’m over spending money money money! I’ve replaced one hose that was meant to be only 1 way air flow it had a crack and light came back on next day so I’m now going to replace the air flow metre intake air temp sensor hose! I had all this sorted 2 years ago! My auto elec assures me all will be fine! I’m just worried now about the steering lock service error I might see it for a few days off and on but not again for 3 to 6 months so tbh I’ve probably forgot about it


----------

